# Make up exam



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

Did the people who took the last make up exam get there scores already? If so did those people get added to the current city/town lists yet?


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

what makeup exam date are you talking about?


----------



## 1justice (Sep 29, 2006)

????


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

The police officer civil service exam was April I believe. Then they had a make up test for the exam I believe in September. The make up was for a select number of people who had not reached there 21st birthday by the filing date but did before the exam date (a law that patrick signed)/ military who could not take the the April test/ and Boston res who had not taken the test because they were too old-as the city changed the max age to 40. I did not know if these results were released when the April exam results came out, or if they had not been released yet, and if they were released were the scores posted on the city and town lists?


----------



## sgtmeehan921 (Dec 11, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I am pretty sure that those scores were released along with everyone else's.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

I took that test and the scores have been out for a while. The scores were added to the town lists and some of us are already going through the interview process with those departments.


----------



## trel (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks sarge for the responce, and best of luck to you!...that must have been the hold up with the exam scores being released...lol


----------

